# College Requirements?



## Shimmer Mint (Jun 22, 2012)

For those of you that have been in college, what were the grade requirements for a regular course that just wants English and a high school diploma? Is it 70% for the needed courses or was just a pass (50%) good enough?


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 22, 2012)

What does that meaaaan? It's so bright, so vivid. 

Surely it would be on the college's degree outline or something? I don't have any idea what you're talking about so I'm assuming it's a region or nation-specific thing (grade in what?) but if it's important it'll be listed in the requirements? I'm sure a pass would work if it wants a pass?


----------



## Aisling (Jun 22, 2012)

I think she means, like, GPA? Maybe?

I think my GPA was a mid-low 3.something when I got into my uni. I mostly got A's and B's in high school, with a few C's in the particularly frustrating classes in which I was unlucky enough to get horrible teachers. I actually don't remember if I passed creative writing or not... And anyway, community colleges probably have lower prerequisites while more prestigious ones (like Harvard etc) need much higher, and then maybe some personal connections too.

Or if you mean "What grade do you need to pass in uni classes", it depends. For me, except for classes very specific to my major (in which I need an A), you just need a D or higher, though that looks kinda bad and you really should try your best.

But Canada might be _totally_ different so I can't really say for sure. Even in the context of schools here I'm not entirely sure what you're asking.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes! A GPA. Sorry, I should've been more clear. Say the college course you want to apply for is asking you for an English (with no specific grade stated on the outline) and say you have a 60% in it, would that be accepted? Or does it have to be a 70%?


----------



## sovram (Jun 22, 2012)

So, in the US at least, typically when courses list English as a requirement, they mean that you need that English credit, which you usually get by passing that English course.

College credit that can be gained in high school is usually received through AP courses or other test-based programs like that.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 23, 2012)

Shimmer Mint said:


> Yes! A GPA. Sorry, I should've been more clear. Say the college course you want to apply for is asking you for an English (with no specific grade stated on the outline) and say you have a 60% in it, would that be accepted? Or does it have to be a 70%?


ring the college and ask; there's usually a line you can call for applying students that want information. in my experience this is the easiest way to get an answer out of universities.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 24, 2012)

It really depends on the college/what sort of school it is. For community and tech schools you can usually test out of taking generals, and for tech schools you might not even need certain ones, like for Law Enforcemen you don't need to take a math class, but you do need a college level English. And I think for AP classes for them to accept the credit you needed at least a 3 ont he tests... or a 2. It's been so long I can't remember.


----------

